# Now's a GREAT Time to Learn to Scuba Dive. Class begins Tuesday Sept. 16.



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">With summer behind us, it?s a great time to learn to scuba dive in a less crowded class while the water?s still nice and warm. <I style="mso-bidi-font-style: normal">You know you?ve always wanted to! <?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>[/I]<P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">I have a beginner scuba class startingTuesday evening Aug 16 at <?xml:namespace prefix = st1 ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comffice:smarttags" /><st1lace><st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">MBT</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080"> <st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">Dive</st1laceName><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080"> <st1laceType><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">Center</st1laceType></st1lace><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080"> on <st1:Street><st1:address><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">Barrancas Ave.</st1:address></st1:Street><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080"> The schedule for the class works like this:<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"> <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #11bb11">Tuesday, Wednesday evening-- </U>*<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="18">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff">6 p.m.</U>*</st1:time>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff"> to </U>*<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="9">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff">9ish</U>*</st1:time>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #11bb11"> -- We'll be in Classroom.</U>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff"> </U>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">In the classroom,we'll learn<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>how to safely use our scuba gear,the physiology of diving, the no-decompression dive tables, emergency procedures, etc.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #11bb11">Thursday, Friday evening -- </U>*<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="18">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff">6 p.m.</U>*</st1:time>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff"> to </U>*<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="9">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff">9ish</U>*</st1:time>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #11bb11"> -- We'll be in the Pool.</U>**<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff1111"> </U>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">Therewe'lllearn the scuba skills necessary to safely experience the underwater world. <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #11bb11">Saturday, Sunday -- </U>*<st1:time Minute="30" Hour="7">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff">7:30 a.m.</U>*</st1:time>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff"> to </U>*<st1:time Minute="0" Hour="15">*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #ff11ff">3ish</U>*</st1:time>*<U><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #11bb11"> --we'll make our open water dives.</U>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">In our open water dives, we?ll put into practice the skills we?ve learned in the classroom andpool. After this, you'll be a certified diver and be ready toexplore the beautiful underwater world all over the planet. <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">The cost is $199 per person (military discounts available), and thiscovers all books, all pool fees, all scuba gear required for class except mask, fins, snorkel and booties, and as a student you receive 10% off the cost of anything in the store. The only additional feewill come if we decide to go to Vortex Springs on one or both of our open water dive days. There's a $19 fee to get into the springs; otherwise, there are no additionalfees. <SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">If you're interested in thisschedulegive me a call or call MBT and ask for the next Scuba class.<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080">I have 40 years diving experience and make my classes fun.<o></o>

<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1f5080"><SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1111ff; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">Richard Adams Sr. *<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o>

*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1111ff; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">NAUICertified and Insured Scuba Instructor*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Verdana; COLOR: #1f5080; FONT-SIZE: 8pt"><o></o><P style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt" class=MsoNormal>*<SPAN style="FONT-FAMILY: Arial; COLOR: #1111ff; FONT-SIZE: 8pt">(850) 316-0074 cell or (850) 455-7702 shop*


----------



## Florabama (Oct 19, 2007)

:bump


----------

